# Show me your fursuits!  :D



## Nylak (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm bored and looking for inspiration, and I want to admire some pretty fursuits. So. Show me your photos of either your fursuits, or those of others that you've taken, full or partial, just heads, just tails, just paws, or whatever you like. Yaaay fursuits! =D


----------



## Mozee (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's my suit!






(Full version here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1473248/ )

Imma River Otter :3 My suit was made by Arend Studios.

A few more:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1473259/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1344662/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1486555/

Peek around in my gallery for a few more if you like : D


----------



## Nylak (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeahhh!  Awesome suit man, love the eyes and the cute little ears especially.  Also, go otters.  XD


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 22, 2008)

you asked for it XD
close ups and photos of the full costumes can be found here http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## Skittle (Aug 22, 2008)

Morrow the Zombie Werewolf:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1483863/
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/FAU%202008/DSC_0569.jpg

Hide the Two-tailed fox:
http://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk343/Firr_photos/FA united 2008/FAU158.jpg
http://i308.photobucket.com/albums/kk343/Firr_photos/FA united 2008/FAU183.jpg

Skittle T. FurFag the Butterwolf (currently being redone):
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/FAU 2008/DSC_0431.jpg

All suits made by me.


----------



## Rei_Meerkat (Aug 29, 2008)

I know this character is from a show, but the body is being reused to make a polar bear suit. Here is my little fursuit though, of Akamaru from Naruto!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1505252/


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 30, 2008)

skittle i love the zombie one. 


heres mine: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1466034/


----------



## Skittle (Aug 30, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> skittle i love the zombie one.
> 
> 
> heres mine:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1466034/


Hehe, thankies!


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Aug 31, 2008)

skittle said:


> Skittle T. FurFag the Butterwolf (currently being redone):
> http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/FAU 2008/DSC_0431.jpg



OM NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Kano (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's my first one, it's not finished yet http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1504537/


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1510625/


----------

